# Bootloop every restart after undervolting



## chirrupted (Jun 21, 2021)

Yo, I've undervolted my DELL XPS 9560 to -100 and now every time I restart it puts me in a bootloop which can be fixed by booting into safe mode and deleting throttlestop.ini. making a new throttlestop.ini works correctly until restart.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 22, 2021)

Post a screenshot of the FIVR window. What CPU do you have? Check the FIVR - Sleep Defaults Voltage box. 

You might have to reduce your undervolt to -75 mV.

Are you using the Task Scheduler to start ThrottleStop?


----------



## chirrupted (Jun 22, 2021)

Enabled Sleep Defaults > Voltage, you can't see it in the pics but i did it afterwards.
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @2.80GHz
I'll try reducing later.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 22, 2021)

Start by using the latest version of ThrottleStop.









						ThrottleStop (9.5) Download
					

ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many lapto




					www.techpowerup.com
				




When you undervolt the Intel GPU, you usually need to also undervolt the iGPU Unslice equally. If you have a Nvidia GPU, I would leave the Intel GPU at +0.0000. There is very little to be gained and it can cause instability.

The default turbo ratios are 38, 36, 35, 34. You have a locked CPU so set the turbo ratios to the default values. Setting them all to 38 does not accomplish anything. 

In the TPL window enable Speed Shift Technology. This is the modern way to control an Intel CPU. On a 7th Gen CPU, Dell should have enabled this automatically in the BIOS but they did not. Speed Shift interfered with one of their throttling schemes so they avoided using this feature. After Speed Shift is enabled, you will see *SST* on the main screen. Check the Speed Shift EPP box and set that to 80. This allows maximum performance and the CPU will still be able to slow down when lightly loaded. Set Speed Shift EPP to 0 if you want full CPU speed even when the CPU is idle. I prefer this setting when my laptop is plugged in. 

You should also check the FIVR Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits box to take care of the power throttling issues that Dell thought would be a good idea. 

8th Gen CPUs were quite happy with a -125 mV undervolt but most 7th Gen mobile CPUs are not. Your freezes are being caused by not enough voltage. Setting an undervolt is always a compromise. You have to use a voltage that is stable when the CPU is fully loaded, partially loaded and idle. It also must work reliably when resuming from sleep or when rebooting.


----------



## chirrupted (Jun 22, 2021)

Alright, Thank you!


----------

